# wont be long now



## grafik ink (Aug 1, 2008)

now i wont have to go online to drool over audi tt's
Finally the car i have dreamt about for years will be mine this afternoon, I couldnt sleep last night
i have been reading this forum for insight " a great resource & wealth of information"
looking forward to learning more.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... what model are you getting?


----------



## grafik ink (Aug 1, 2008)

howdy

Just back now drove home in it chuffed 
eh i got a AUDI TT COUPE 1.8 T Quattro 225Bhp black 2001 uk import, already looking into a tint job what ye think good or bad idea,?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

In the UK you can only legally get the back half done and reckon that looks a bit naff...

Good choice on the model and colour


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

welcome mate, And excellent choice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

